# Bacon Number



## alisonz (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? We all know about the six degrees of separation and the Bacon Number is very similar. You type in the name of a famous actor/actress however obscure into google then put the words bacon number after it and see what you come up with. The best I can get is 3 can anyone do better? I must say it's very frustrating and addictive


----------



## robofski (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't get better than 3 either, and your right its highly addictive!


----------



## Aoife (Sep 22, 2012)

I got a 2 with john wayne! lol


----------



## HelenP (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for this - just spent AAAGES doing it instead of going to bed, lol.  Vowed i wouldn't stop until I got at least a 3, and eventually George Chakiris delivered, lol.  

Good fun though!

xx


----------



## alisonz (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol told you


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it's a bit mean! Charlie Chaplin 'working with' Michael Sheen. It was archive footage of Charlie Chaplin!!

Still no better than 2 for me! Even Betty Davis only gave me 2.

I did cheat once though and asked my partner for a Romanian actor and got a 0 (or would that be infinity?)!! 

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried Hattie Jaques (yes I know I'm ancient lol) and still only managed a 3


----------



## Monica (Sep 23, 2012)

I only got 2 with Louis Ferreira. (He's on Stargate Universe)


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2012)

best i got was joe thomas who was  a 3


----------



## Nicky1970 (Sep 23, 2012)

hmm ... see what you mean about addictive:

Larry Hagman 2
Julia Roberts 1
Alec Baldwin 1

Big Bird, Fuzzy Bear and Gloria Hunniford have no number!


----------



## HelenM (Sep 23, 2012)

Interesting, I tried Verina Greenlaw, my dancing teacher's daughter.   She was a child actress  in the 60s. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0339110/  She  still scored a 3.


----------



## Jimbo (Sep 24, 2012)

Saw this, so decided to try it, typed in Alan Ladd (Shane, for our younger members) scored a 2 with my first try! 

My next two trys gave scores of 3 and 2 respectively Al Jolson and Geena Davis, highly addictive!

Just got a 1 with Burt Reynolds!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2012)

Kate Bush scores 3 (although she's a 10 in my book! )


----------



## alisonz (Sep 24, 2012)

Should of guessed you'd try that one Alan lol


----------



## StephenM (Sep 24, 2012)

I am now in the lead with Elizabeth Taylor (not Richard Burton?s wife) who has a Bacon number of 4. She was in ?At the End of Her Rope?, 2009.


----------

